# Frage an die Fahrtechnikgurus und Trailfetischisten



## Taunuswichtel (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo an alle Taunusfahrer !

Ich bin großer Fan von sehr technischen Downhillpassagen und habe gestern eine ultra krasse Stelle entdeckt , bei der ich mich frage ob sie denn überhaupt fahrbar ist oder ob sie schon einer von Euch schon runtergeblockert ist.
Es handelt sich um den mit X bezeichnetet Wanderpfad von der Burg Falkenstein in Richtung Königstein. Man kommt unterhalb der Burg F. zu dem sogenannten Hildablick Aussichtsplateau. Links im Geländer befindet sich eine Lücke, mit dem besagten X und ein Pfeil drauf, der steil bergab zeigt. Es folgt eine schmale Natursteintreppe, die auch noch einen Knick von 90 Grad enthält und extrem steil ist. Ungefähr vergleichbar mit den schönen Naturtreppen unterhalb des Friedhofs in Falkenstein - nur viel krasser. Sobald es trocken ist, wollt ich mal die Protektoren anschnallen und mein Glück versuchen. Es sei denn jemand hat es schon probiert und ist bös auf die Nase gefallen.
Vielen dank für Eure Erfahrungsberichte.

P.S. Ich übernehme keine Haftung für etwaige Schäden, die bei der Erstbefahrung entstehen


----------



## biketrialer (9. Januar 2007)

ja ich hätte interesse!
aber es heisst "TRIAL" und nicht trail da sind wir ganz penibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (10. Januar 2007)

Er meinte TRAIL  und nicht Trial fahren oder hast Du das Wort Downhill übersehen. Er  sagte nicht, auf Hindernisse springen und dort nicht runter fallen.


----------



## biketrialer (10. Januar 2007)

Hopi schrieb:


> Er meinte TRAIL  und nicht Trial fahren oder hast Du das Wort Downhill übersehen. Er  sagte nicht, auf Hindernisse springen und dort nicht runter fallen.



ja dann einigen wir uns auf trialdownhill


----------



## Hornisborn (10. Januar 2007)

Mach doch mal ein paar Bilder von der Stelle.


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

Ja mach mal ein paar Bilder!


----------



## wissefux (11. Januar 2007)

wenns des is, was isch denge und des aaner vor maane aaache fahrn tut, dann tu isch den net mehr kenne tun ...  

in der singletrailskala vielleicht ne 3 oder 4


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenns des is, was isch denge und des aaner vor maane aaache fahrn tut, dann tu isch den net mehr kenne tun ...
> 
> in der singletrailskala vielleicht ne 3 oder 4



Des höhrt sich intressant an!


----------



## fUEL (13. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des höhrt sich intressant an!


Geeeerrrrrddd dei Hämathome sinn doch grad verheielt......


----------



## fUEL (13. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Des höhrt sich intressant an!



hast de recht couchguru und schnarchfetischist


----------



## nikolauzi (14. Januar 2007)

Hab ihn mir die Tage im Dunkeln von oben auch mal  angeguckt.
Naja, ein paar Stellen, um sich den Kopf böse anzuhauen sind ja schon dabei 
Und wer weiß, wie der da unten weitergeht 
Ich sollte vielleicht doch mal eine Wanderung machen, so als Anfang 
Sieht jedenfalls nicht uninteressant aus 

Der Nikolauzi

P.S.:
So, bin den Weg eben mal mit Bierkiste abgegangen/gefahren.
Ich schon nicht ohne am Einstieg, nach den mit Moos bewachsenen steilen und unregelmäßigen Treppen kann man ihn gut fahren, aber die Treppen sind recht rutschig. Ich werde davon absehen, den oberen Teil zu fahren, dafür sind mir meine Protektoren zu schade
Man kommt dann auf dem Trail aus, der knapp unterhalb von der Wegkreuzung zu dem Wendehammer führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. Januar 2007)

Der sieht aber fahrbar aus.

Edit: Hab eben gehöhrt das auf dem Bild nur das obere ,oder wars das untere, Stück ist, insofern weis ich natürlich nicht ob es fahrbar aussieht. Demnächst werd ich mir es mal anschauen.


----------



## nikolauzi (15. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der sieht aber fahrbar aus.
> 
> Edit: Hab eben gehöhrt das auf dem Bild nur das obere ,oder wars das untere, Stück ist, insofern weis ich natürlich nicht ob es fahrbar aussieht. Demnächst werd ich mir es mal anschauen.



Ist das obere Stück auf dem Bild, sind nur ein paar Meter, die ganz schön glatt und unwegsam sind. Danach wird's easy (Achtung, es folgt dann nach ca. 10m so eine blöde Ablaufrinne, wie die anderen, die am Berg ausgehoben wurden )

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## wissefux (15. Januar 2007)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Ist das obere Stück auf dem Bild, sind nur ein paar Meter, die ganz schön glatt und unwegsam sind. Danach wird's easy (Achtung, es folgt dann nach ca. 10m so eine blöde Ablaufrinne, wie die anderen, die am Berg ausgehoben wurden )
> 
> Der Nikolauzi



irgendwie gings doch da vom tempel erst mal kurvig und sehr eng zur treppe, oder  
na ja, kann mich auch täuschen. war nur einmal da und hab es zu fuß erkundet und beschlossen, gesund zu bleiben  

wie ist das mit der ablaufrinne ? als ich zuletzt den steilhang nach wochenlanger abstinenz mal wieder runter kam, wurde ich von dieser krassen rinne derart überrascht, dass ich meine geschwindigkeit kaum mehr reduzieren konnte und ich mich schon geistig über den lenker habe fliegen sehen.
wie durch ein wunder hab ich es noch sturzfrei geschafft.

ich dachte damals, dass diese rinne durch einen sturzbach und erosion einfach mächtig ausgespült wurde ...
auf jeden fall stört die rinne gewaltig, vor allem weil ich diesen hang eigentlich lieber anders herum in angriff nehme


----------



## nikolauzi (16. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...ich dachte damals, dass diese rinne durch einen sturzbach und erosion einfach mächtig ausgespült wurde ...
> auf jeden fall stört die rinne gewaltig, vor allem weil ich diesen hang eigentlich lieber anders herum in angriff nehme



Das sind ja insg. 3 Rinnen "entstanden" rund um die Burg, wodurch auch immer. Inzwischen habe ich die auch im Kopf, aber bei den ersten Nachtfahrten war das nicht so ohne

Aber die Abkürzung nehme ich auch am liebsten in die andere Richtung  Mit dem Freerider ist das schon eine Herausforderung

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Januar 2007)

Der Nikolauszi hat hier ja schon ein schönes Bild von einer weitgehenden Natursteintreppe vorgezeigt. 
Wo gibts den sonst noch schöne Natursteintreppen im Taunus, hat jemand vielleicht sogar Bilder davon?


----------



## Hornisborn (21. Januar 2007)

Von der Saalburg Richtung Sandplacken führen zwei Wege hin. Auf dem rechten Weg befindet sich nicht weit gleich links ein Aussichtspunkt mit einer Treppe. Du kannst auch, wenn du auf dem linken Weg von oben kommst in der letzten engen Kurve kurz quer durch den Waldfahren und dann gleich die Treppe runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (23. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Der Nikolauszi hat hier ja schon ein schönes Bild von einer weitgehenden Natursteintreppe vorgezeigt.
> Wo gibts den sonst noch schöne Natursteintreppen im Taunus, hat jemand vielleicht sogar Bilder davon?



Lieber uwe !
Für mein Verständniss sind die fiesesten Treppen oben auf dem Feldbergplateau, denn die sind wirklich ziemlich steil und nicht wirklich einladend zum fahren. 

vom Rundweg runter zum Sportfeld auf der X Trailseite.
Aber .... lass es lieber, das ist nix für Racebikes, sondern wenn überhaupt für nen flachen Lenkwinkel.

Ich fahr die jedenfalls nicht 
Schau Dir die mal an - aber lass es !!!!!, bitte wir wollen Dich nicht auf der Intensiv besuchen.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

also ich meine die Treppen zu kennen. Bin sie schon hinunter. Den Pfad kann man richtig gut bis nach Königstein biken, ist ein schöner Naturtrail mit vielen natürlichen Kickern und meine auch es sei noch ne hübsche kleine Steilkurve sogar drin  
Und um eins klar zu stellen...... der ist auch mit nem CC-Racebike befahrbar  

@fuel:

Hi, wie gehts dir? Alles ok bei dir? 

nette Grüße stoner


----------



## fUEL (30. Januar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> also ich meine die Treppen zu kennen. Bin sie schon hinunter. Den Pfad kann man richtig gut bis nach Königstein biken, ist ein schöner Naturtrail mit vielen natürlichen Kickern und meine auch es sei noch ne hübsche kleine Steilkurve sogar drin
> Und um eins klar zu stellen...... der ist auch mit nem CC-Racebike befahrbar
> ...



Hi, Matthias,junger Heizer mir geht s prima. Hast de Do nachmittag Zeit für ne kleine Runde; muss ma schneller fahren trainieren, damit ich ggfalls zum 24 Stunden Rennen auch fit bin.

viele nette Grüsse zurück Frank


----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi, Matthias,junger Heizer mir geht s prima. Hast de Do nachmittag Zeit für ne kleine Runde; muss ma schneller fahren trainieren, damit ich ggfalls zum 24 Stunden Rennen auch fit bin.
> 
> viele nette Grüsse zurück Frank



Hi, also bei mir geht Biken immer nur an Sonntagen   oder halt eben meine Nachtstrecke, auf der ich sonst abends trainiere. Wir könnten uns aber mal irgendwann Sonntags treffen!? 
Meinst du die 24 std. auf'm Ring? Oder Duisburg? Bin zusammen mit Patrick auf den Ring eingeladen   War da noch nie, muss so nen 4er Team sein.... weiss noch net mal, wann der ist


----------



## fUEL (30. Januar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi, also bei mir geht Biken immer nur an Sonntagen   oder halt eben meine Nachtstrecke, auf der ich sonst abends trainiere. Wir könnten uns aber mal irgendwann Sonntags treffen!?
> Meinst du die 24 std. auf'm Ring? Oder Duisburg? Bin zusammen mit Patrick auf den Ring eingeladen   War da noch nie, muss so nen 4er Team sein.... weiss noch net mal, wann der ist



Ne des is in de Näh von Limburg Glaub Balduinstein nennt sich des, da sind wir wohl in 6 er Teams ´, könnt ganz lustisch sein, jedenfalls kenn ich da so einige und fahr gegen so manch einen der noch nix devon weiß, dass ich dann sozusagen bei deren Gegnern bin.  

Im Moment is mit Sonntags ziemlich doof, weil dauernd Messen. Jetzt we bin ich in Dusseldoof, dann in München usw, dann wieder Milano und erst im März wird es wieder etwas entspannter am Sonntag.

Werd dann aber gerne mal mit Dir und Patrick usw. ne Runde im Gelände drehen.


----------



## [email protected] (30. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ne des is in de Näh von Limburg Glaub Balduinstein nennt sich des, da sind wir wohl in 6 er Teams ´, könnt ganz lustisch sein, jedenfalls kenn ich da so einige und fahr gegen so manch einen der noch nix devon weiß, dass ich dann sozusagen bei deren Gegnern bin.
> 
> Im Moment is mit Sonntags ziemlich doof, weil dauernd Messen. Jetzt we bin ich in Dusseldoof, dann in München usw, dann wieder Milano und erst im März wird es wieder etwas entspannter am Sonntag.
> 
> Werd dann aber gerne mal mit Dir und Patrick usw. ne Runde im Gelände drehen.



War ja auch schon in den letzten wochen 3mal in der HG  Fußgängerzone und wollte dich besuchen, aber warst nie da   Hab doch jetzt endlich den Superbow, aber mit dem kurzen Sattelrohr, versteht sich   Dadurch war ich auch mal an schlechten Tagen in der Nähe zum Biken, trotz Zwangspause...  Wie ich gesehen habe haste jetzt auch deine Crossmaschine.... schlicht aber stylisch


----------



## fUEL (30. Januar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> War ja auch schon in den letzten wochen 3mal in der HG  Fußgängerzone und wollte dich besuchen, aber warst nie da   Hab doch jetzt endlich den Superbow, aber mit dem kurzen Sattelrohr, versteht sich   Dadurch war ich auch mal an schlechten Tagen in der Nähe zum Biken, trotz Zwangspause...  Wie ich gesehen habe haste jetzt auch deine Crossmaschine.... schlicht aber stylisch



Ja, das Ding is gaanz einfach aber macht einfach spaß:::

Do nachmttag bin ich nicht da und neulich war ich mal ne woche wesch.


----------



## wissefux (31. Januar 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... jedenfalls kenn ich da so einige und fahr gegen so manch einen der noch nix devon weiß, dass ich dann sozusagen bei deren Gegnern bin.



wen könnte er da wohl meinen


----------



## fUEL (31. Januar 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wen könnte er da wohl meinen



Du bist jedenfalls nicht bei den Gegnern, weil Du nur vor oder nach mir fahren wirst.


----------



## Taunuswichtel (5. Juni 2008)

Moin !

Also gestern habe ich meine Protektoren rausgekramnt und habe noch eine Gartenschere eingepackt. Ich habe mal die ganzen Dornen am der Hildablick- Treppe zurückgeschnitten um mir meine schöne Windstopper Jacke nicht zu zerreissen. Nach einiger Überwindung und Rammstein auf dem MP3-Stick bin ich die Treppe dann runtergefahren. Hat geklappt.  

Ich kann nur empfehlen den Hintern extreeeeem weit nach hinten zu bewegen, da man in der Mitte des 2. Teils an einem grossen Absatz fast stecken bleibt und sich überschlagen könnte. Ausserdem empfiehlt es sich die Zugstufen-Dämpfung der Gabel langsamer als sonst zu drehen, da sich das Fahwerk sonst recht schnell aufschaukelt. Also hat Spass gemacht zu fahren, aber wöchentlich werde ich es nicht in meine Ausfahrten einbauen. Das Risiko ist immer da und irgendwann erwischt es einen dann. Wer Adrenalin sucht -> runter da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Lieber uwe !
> Für mein Verständniss sind die fiesesten Treppen oben auf dem Feldbergplateau, denn die sind wirklich ziemlich steil und nicht wirklich einladend zum fahren.
> 
> vom Rundweg runter zum Sportfeld auf der X Trailseite.
> ...



die mit den großen stufen ist schon gefahren....die mit den kleinen noch nicht, demnächst 



Taunuswichtel schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Also gestern habe ich meine Protektoren rausgekramnt und habe noch eine Gartenschere eingepackt. Ich habe mal die ganzen Dornen am der Hildablick- Treppe zurückgeschnitten um mir meine schöne Windstopper Jacke nicht zu zerreissen. Nach einiger Überwindung und Rammstein auf dem MP3-Stick bin ich die Treppe dann runtergefahren. Hat geklappt.
> 
> Ich kann nur empfehlen den Hintern extreeeeem weit nach hinten zu bewegen, da man in der Mitte des 2. Teils an einem grossen Absatz fast stecken bleibt und sich überschlagen könnte. Ausserdem empfiehlt es sich die Zugstufen-Dämpfung der Gabel langsamer als sonst zu drehen, da sich das Fahwerk sonst recht schnell aufschaukelt. Also hat Spass gemacht zu fahren, aber wöchentlich werde ich es nicht in meine Ausfahrten einbauen. Das Risiko ist immer da und irgendwann erwischt es einen dann. Wer Adrenalin sucht -> runter da



das kann ich nciht nachvollziehen, gerade sowas sollte man doch in seine hausrunde mit einbauen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juni 2008)

Ich bin neugierig. Uwe, was erwartet einen da?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich bin neugierig. Uwe, was erwartet einen da?



mußt nicht neugierig sein, ist keine herausforderung für dich


----------



## Bruder Jörn (5. Juni 2008)

Wie, keine Stelle, an der ich mich kopfüber in die Tiefe stürzen kann?


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie, keine Stelle, an der ich mich kopfüber in die Tiefe stürzen kann?



ne, dazu mußt oben auf den feldberg...oder halt die wolfsburg


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Juni 2008)

was unsuwe wieder angibt...


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Juni 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> was unsuwe wieder angibt...


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die mit den großen stufen ist schon gefahren....die mit den kleinen noch nicht, demnächst



  ich stand jetzt schon mehrmals davor.... 
aber irgentwie hab ich da schon angst um mein bike....


----------



## caroka (16. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich stand jetzt schon mehrmals davor....
> aber irgentwie hab ich da schon angst um mein bike....



Ich denk mal mein Bike würde das packen, wenn es denn richtig geleitet würde...........aber nicht von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2008)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wie, keine Stelle, an der ich mich kopfüber in die Tiefe stürzen kann?




   wie gesagt dazu mußt du oben auf den feldberg


----------



## Bruder Jörn (16. Juni 2008)

Das Treppchen und ich, wir haben eh noch was zu besprechen.


----------

